
Ask HN: What mail solution exists like Craigslist's? - gogopuppygogo
What mail solution exists that replicates the Craigslist anonymize functionality?  This is the functionality that generates craigslist.org emails for each post and facilitates two parties corresponding through that Craigslist.org account.
======
pseingatl
anon.penet.fi

